# شركه اريكسون والسعوديين ( سجن في الداخل )



## علماء وعلم (19 أكتوبر 2010)

هذه الشركه العريقه اصبحت سجنا شبيها بسجن جونتاناموا للموظفين السعوديين حيث انها تدار بأيدي بريطاينه تقوم سياستها على قمع السعوديين يقفلون ابوابها من حديد ويفرضون انواع التعسف والتذليل بحق المواطن السعودي ببلده وللأسف لن تتمكن من الرقي ومواصله التحرك قدما حتى تصبح عميلا لهم فيغدقون عليك ولكن يجعلونك خادما ذليلا لمصالحهم.

ويا أسفاه ويا أسفاه حيث أن كل من يحميك بالدوله من مؤسسات أو ادارات لا تعمل وان تظاهرت بالعمل في حمايه هذا المواطن هناك من يغدق عليه بالمال ليس من الداخل بل من الخارج عند بوبات هذه الشركه.

ويا أسفاه مكتب العمل الذي دائما نرى رؤساه وكباره يتكلمون الكثير بل الكثير الكثير على شاشات التلفزيون بالأنظمه وحمايه الموظف و....و....... أول أعدائك الذي يستغل منصبه باخراص اي طارق.

هل تصدقون؟ اقسم بالله ان موظفي شركه أريكسون يعانون أنواع الاذى والتعسف والاهانات ليس من البريطانيون فقط بل من اناس يدعون اذنابا فان حلت مصيبه صارت بين المواطن والمواطن وصاحب السلطه يفصل هذا ويعطي انذارا لاخر ويهدد بين حين واخر وليس من السعوديين الا شكوى الصباح وشكوى المساء لبعضهم البعض.

عصابات وطوائف وواسطات بالداخل من جنسيات اخرى الا هذا السعودي لا يستطيع عمل أي شي. وان اجتـمعوا فرقوا وان فرقوا ذلوا.

اقسم بالله أن من هؤلاء الاجانب من كان يعمل بالأمن ومنهم من كان (Tea Boy) ومنهم من كان موظفا عاديا ومنهم من كان موزعا فقط للتأمين الطبي ومنهم من أتى من كارفور والكثير الكثير وأصبحوا كلهم من أصحاب المناصب العليا ويأمر وينهى بل حتى يقود الجديد من السيارات الراقيه.

فرق تسد. سياسه البريطاني الحقير فلا تجد مشكله أو فصلا او ......الا وهذا المرتزق الحثاله وراء كل شر ولكن ليس بالغباء الذي يظهر وجهه فقد وظف من يعمل لحسابه من جنسيات عربيه او هنديه او باكستانيه او .............او سعوديه تأكل حراما وتذل ابن ارضها او اخوها في الدين. تخيلوا ان اشخاصا تفصل او تنذر بلا سبب ( غريبه ولا تصدق) ولكن والله هذه الحقيقه. بل السعودي محروم من حتى التدريب بل مهان حتى في الحوار مع الاجانب في اجتماعات او غيره.

ان لم يتدخل الرجال فلا رجال وعلى الدنيا السلام 
الشباب السعودي المتعلم المثقف الاصيل يهزم من الداخل ومن من للأسف( نعم بلد بلا قانون قانون ضد أصحاب البلد)

والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## khaled elex (20 أكتوبر 2010)

ياخي تعامل السعودين مع الاجانب اخص والعن .
وانا اعرف تعامل البريطانيين ناس يحبوا العمل والنتيجة بعكسنا السعوديين نبغ فلوس باقل مجهود وشركة اريكسون من افضل الشركات في التعامل ياخي لو ما عحبك شوف شركة غيرها .......


----------



## غداً أجمل (20 أكتوبر 2010)

لا تقلق عزيزي فأنا أشعر بك وبما تمر به, ولكن تأكد أن غداً سيكون لأبناء البلد, وسيرحل هؤلاء الشرذمة على ظهور البغال.

تحلى بالصبر فقط


----------



## غداً أجمل (20 أكتوبر 2010)

khaled elex قال:


> ياخي تعامل السعودين مع الاجانب اخص والعن .
> وانا اعرف تعامل البريطانيين ناس يحبوا العمل والنتيجة بعكسنا السعوديين نبغ فلوس باقل مجهود وشركة اريكسون من افضل الشركات في التعامل ياخي لو ما عحبك شوف شركة غيرها .......



أعتقد أنك تتحدث عن نفسك عندما تتحدث عن السعوديين الذين يبحثون عن المال فقط. يا عزيزي هناك من الكفاءات السعودية من يستطيع أن يدير بلد بأكلمه ولكن الفرصة لم تُعطى له. كما أن استسلام أبناء الوطن لهذه النظرة الدونية لأنفسهم - كما تفعل أنت الآن - هو ما عزّز الجانب الأجنبي في البلد.
ما الذي يتميز به البريطاني عنك حتى تنظر لنفسك ولأبناء بلدك بهذه النظرة الدونية؟!

قليل من الثقة بالنفس تصنع المستحيل يا رجل.


----------



## علماء وعلم (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*شكرا لكم يا اخواني الاعزاء على الردود ولا يستغرب من الاصاله ان تستغرب الفشل*
* وغيرتنا وللاسف يريدون ان يحرمونا منها*
*ردا على الاخ العزيز خالد ما يلي:*​
*في اعتقادي والله اعلم ان استخدامك للكلمه ( أخص-زي اخواننا الفلسطينيين ) غلط لانها يفرض ان تكون أخس *
*انا كتبت الموضوع من مبدأ غيره بس اشوفك من طريقتك انك معصب وتستخدم لعن وسب (وش اسم هالمبدأ) وبعدين هالبلد بأهله الكرام كيف يسب في تعامله!*
*انت اعطيتني نصيحتك المأثوره بالذهاب الى شركه أخرى .ليه ما قلت عمل بمكان اخر لأني حسيت انك انت اللي تعمل بشركه أريكسون السعوديه بدل ما تقول أصبر وللامام وبعدين لا احد يسمع نصيحته من السعوديين لأن السعودي لو يترك وظيفته ما يلقى وظيفه اخرى بسهوله لان اكثر الوظائف محجوزه باجانب وخصوصا الشركات وان قبلت يقبلونك بأقل الرواتب.*
*معلوماتي العميقه عن شركه اريكسون انك لن تجد فيه سعودي معطى له قرار وبمنصب وبراتب عالي لأن ذلك ضد سياسه الشركه. الا اذا كان غير اصيل وتم شراءه وتصنيفه ضمن قائمه الطغاه ضد الاشراف واهل القيم والاصاله من السعوديين وهذا قليل ويعرفون بانحيازهم الواضح للاجانب. بس تذكر ان 99% من الطغاه اجانب يرأسهم بريطانيون اكثرهم جنود ولا يفقهون بالاتصالات ولكن لغتهم دليلهم في الفهم. وردا على كلامك- كيف يكون تعامل السعوديين سيئ اذا كانت الشركه تدار من غير السعوديين ليتسلطون ويتجبرون على من اقل منهم؟.*
*معروف عن البريطانيين انهم غير متعاونيين حتى الذي يذهب لتعلم اللغه كأقل مثال بالشارع البريطاني لان اللغه هي الاختلاط يتعب لانهم يعتبرونه دخيلا يشوه اللغه الام.*
*السعوديه تكاد تغرق في الكم الهائل من المتعلمين المثقفين أبناء البلد ومن يقول غير هذه المقوله فمن يكون؟*
*الذي لم يحفظ حق السعوديين هم السعوديين لان قليلي الاصاله والشيمه والامانه من السعوديين خربوا على اهل البلد وسمحوا للدخلاء بأريكسون وغيرها. (لكل قاعده شواذ)*
*كيف يكون راتب سعودي ببلده 8000 او 9000 ريال سعودي والدخيل 15000 فما فوق وهم بنفس المسمى الوظيفي. اللي بيقرا هذه الفقره من جنسيات اخرى يقول لي كيف يكون احساسه لو كانت تطبق في بلده مع احترامي للجميع.*
*انا مستغرب من سعودي على قولك يسب سعودي ويرضى بأجانب ويسأل اخوه السعودي بلأنتقال الى شركه اخرى اذا مو عاجبه الوضع.*
*واخيرا الحمد لله نحمده كثيرا ونشكره وسامحونا يا أخوان والله على ما اقول شهيد*
*والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*​


----------

